

Ask HN: How do I publish an academic paper after graduating from university? - cmpolis

I would like to write a brief academic paper that builds upon some existing research that I have found, but introduces some (what I think are)new ideas. I would also like to open source some code as part of what I have researched and built. Is it possible to write a paper without an affiliation to a university and how would one go about this?
======
dqdo
Yes. There is no academic requirement for publishing research papers. Anyone
can submit a paper for the peer-review process at most journals. However, as
an outsider it would be better if you collaborate with someone familiar with
the journal and the research publication process. There are lots of esoteric
rules that the journals take very seriously (e.g., formatting, common research
terms, language, and tone) that is impossible to know unless you have
experience with the publication process. You should also note that each
journal is different in terms of what they specialize in, the types of topics
that publish, and their target readership. The more inside knowledge you have
about the journals, the quicker you can get your paper approve for
publication.

~~~
CyberFonic
Valuable comments.

I would have thought that as a graduate from a university @cmpolis would have
had some knowledge of the points that you raise.

------
CyberFonic
You would send the paper to the most appropriate journals or conferences -
just like you did whilst at university. Most conferences welcome "industry"
papers. If you are an ACM or IEEE member, then you can get an email address as
part of your membership package and that gives you a more "professional"
image.

I know of several much published "researchers" who only show their consulting
company as their affiliation. That is sufficient proof for me that it is
possible.

If none of the foregoing feels right for your specific situation, then have
you considered contacting members of your former university to act as co-
authors?

------
aminorex
Conferences are vastly better than journals for getting the word out. Nobody
reads journal papers unless they get word-of-mouth momentum - which often
happens at conferences.

